# LR 4.1 RC1 and 2: Gradation curves reset?



## Frodo (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I am wondering why LR 4.1 RC 1 and 2 still change my gradation curve setting when I change from process version 2010 to 2012.
Wasn't this the reason why Adobe made RC 1 in the first place?
As soon as I click the "!" to change to the new PV my gradation curve changes from medium (it says so in the German version anyway) to linear (i. e. normal, a straight line).

Please tell me if I am wrong.

Thank you,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Frodo, no, that's quite normal.  LR4 has changed the defaults so that they work for both rendered files (i.e. JPEG) and raw files, so the defaults are now 0's and linear.  It's still applying the same curve behind the scenes for raw files.

There was a bug in 4.0 which was messing up some custom point curves, and the RC's fix that issue.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 29, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It's still applying the same curve behind the scenes for raw files.



Thank you, Victoria,
yes, this is a good reason. 
But your quoted sentence above irritates me. What do you mean by this?

My photos are RAW files, edited in LR 3.6 with a graduated curve set to "medium". Now, after applying the new process version the photo looks more flat (less contrasty). I have learned this may be due to some other changes in the way LR 4 develops photos but after re-applying the medium curve, the photo looks the same as before. 
Did you mean that although the curve is now set to "linear", the internal effect is like before, i. e. "medium"?

Sorry for the question and thank you for your patience,
Frodo


----------



## Frodo (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi, Victoria,
I figured it out myself. Everything is as you said, and I now know what you meant.
This video explains what you meant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze4LEO3P3oA&feature=relmfu

Thank you again,
Frodo


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2012)

Well done Frodo, sorry for the delay in replying.


----------

